# Health Examination For My Dependent on New HAP ID Not working



## sherwala (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for Visa with my dependents. I am myself Indian and have a British National family members. Initially, While Visa application, my British Dependent was mentioned as Medical Not Required. Later, As they are currently in India with me, the office have suggested for Medical Examinations. 

Accordingly, they shared a HAP Id for my spouce and two sons. I visited the DIA website and got the Medical eRefral letter printed for X-rays and Medical Examination for my sons. Got the Test conducted and Results forwarded.

however, for my elder son who is 13 yrs old the eMedical letter only mentioned about X-ray requirement. But the requirement we received from our Case Officer was X-ray and 501 Medical Test. Since the old Hap Id of my son was configured only for X-ray, the CO provided us with Additional New HAP Id for my son for Medical Test.

The problem is, I do not see the link for "Organize My Health Examination" for this newly provided HAP Id. Also, eMedical clinics could not forward results on the newly provided HAP Id. We have requested the situation back to our CO and awaiting the response.

Does anyone on the forum have experience the similar situations ? and Is there any options I could look out to make the new HAP Id working and proceed further.

Many Thanks


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

did the clinic check with the new hap id? if not then do ask them

if yes then there is only one way...CO needs to update the system and he/she will..no issue, you have to wait if you have already requested the CO.


----------



## sherwala (Oct 15, 2013)

coolkhu said:


> did the clinic check with the new hap id? if not then do ask them
> 
> if yes then there is only one way...CO needs to update the system and he/she will..no issue, you have to wait if you have already requested the CO.


Thank you.

Yes I have checked with clinic, they cannot forward the results on the New HAP Id. 

I have request CO for an update in the system. Awaiting the response. 

Any idea how much time these kind of request takes ? It's almost 10 days now.

Regards,


----------



## boynxtdor (Dec 21, 2013)

*HAP ID for dependents*

Ive got a situation as well. I applied for a HAP ID but failed to include my dependents because my son did not have his passport at that time. Is it possible to apply for another HAP ID so I could include my dependents this time?


----------



## m0t0k0 (Oct 8, 2015)

boynxtdor said:


> Ive got a situation as well. I applied for a HAP ID but failed to include my dependents because my son did not have his passport at that time. Is it possible to apply for another HAP ID so I could include my dependents this time?


hi mate, im in the same situation at the moment. i was given a HAP ID. then i added a dependent via form 1436 which the CO has processed. however, they have not given a separate HAP ID for my dependent, which i have been following up for days now...

in your case, was your son given his own HAP ID or did you use the same HAP ID for yourself?


----------

